# Merged: Walker To Boston



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

Walker was shipped for a packaging of some sort, Payton and Googs is involved.

What is Ainge doing?

-Petey


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

i heard payton, googs, and yogi


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



Petey said:


> Walker was shipped for a packaging of some sort, Payton and Googs is involved.
> 
> What is Ainge doing?
> 
> -Petey


I like Walker. They should have never traded him in the first place. :nonono:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



adarsh1 said:


> i heard payton, googs, and yogi


That's what I heard too. This is where I got it from: http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=7396


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

This is sweet. Walker takes too many shots, and Atlanta has a real PG now.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

man today's trading day is bonkers


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

Well, Gary said he wanted to go to a contender, and he got his wish! We're currently in contention for the league's worst record. Welcome aboard, Glove!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

LoL, so much for Ainge doing payton a favor.... boy, he will be pissed. Unless Atlanta ships Payton somewhere else.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

I hope Payton doesn't pout, he should fit in good and put up great numbers. If he doesn't do that, and Atlanta can draft Bogut in the draft we will have a respectable starting 5 unit next season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

wow, this is a weird trade.... wonder how Walker feels?

what an exciting day!


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

weird trade indeed... walker back to the celtics is weird, i dont like it cuz i dont think the celtics can go anywhere with pierce and walker togeather. And gary most def wont like this.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998923


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

What number will he wear? I remember someone had a picture of Antoine Walker lookin at Al Jefferson's jersey cuz he wears 8.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

I'm still hoping this isn't true, I can't swallow this one....GP was going to sign a 2 year extension with us...now he'll be pissed and we have NO point guard....Antoine HATES Danny, he's not gonna stay in Boston....what the heck is this about....I think I'm going to throw up....especially since all my other Celtic brethen think this is a GOOD thing and I have no idea why they think that.....We have NO FREAKING POINT GUARD and Antoine is not staying, in fact I'm sure Danny won't want him to stay! :no:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



Future said:


> What number will he wear? I remember someone had a picture of Antoine Walker lookin at Al Jefferson's jersey cuz he wears 8.


He's gonna rip that number 8 off of Al Jefferson's back.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



Future said:


> What number will he wear? I remember someone had a picture of Antoine Walker lookin at Al Jefferson's jersey cuz he wears 8.


That was funny. :laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



Petey said:


> He's gonna rip that number 8 off of Al Jefferson's back.
> 
> -Petey


I think they should knife fight for it. The victor gets the number.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

Atlanta was going to let Toine walk. Now we will let GP walk, so that won't make a difference. And we get Boston's 2005 1st rounder. :yes:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

Is this really all the Hawks could get for Antoine? Yikes.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



RebelSun said:


> Is this really all the Hawks could get for Antoine? Yikes.


What would you expect for a tweener who jacks up too many threes, turns the ball too many times, and is a locker room cancer? Atlanta was lucky to get a 1st round pick out of this deal, but it is Danny Ainge.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

I like Antoine Walker alot and him and pierce have done extremely well together in the past because Antoine took alot of the pressure away from pierce, he was always the scapegoat when the Celtics sucked and Pierce always got the credit when they were playing good. As for Al Jefferson, i think he should give the number back to Antoine. It is kind of an unwritten rule but most rookies give the number to the veteran or the player who has played the longest, of course Walker will have to cough up some cash but that should not be a problem.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Walker back to Boston!*

Traded for Payton. I thought the Celts were happy with Payton?? :laugh:

edit: Didnt see the other thread, merge or delete please.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



TheATLien said:


> Atlanta was going to let Toine walk. Now we will let GP walk, so that won't make a difference. And we get Boston's 2005 1st rounder. :yes:


We gave our first rounder too!! WTF!!! Ok now I'm pissed, Danny has made all the right moves so far but this move WTF! This is just stupid!


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Walker back to Boston!*

According to ESPN Insider Chad Ford, The Hawks have sent their leading scorer Antoine Walker back to Boston in exchange for Gary Payton, Michael Stewart and Tom Gugliotta 

Walker originally played for the Celtics from 1996 to 2003. 

Payton, who reluctantly came to the Celtics in a summer trade from the Lakers, reportedly was in talks with the Celtics about a contract extension. Payton is eligible to become a free agent after this season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



kg_mvp03-04 said:


> I like Antoine Walker alot and him and pierce have done extremely well together in the past because Antoine took alot of the pressure away from pierce, he was always the scapegoat when the Celtics sucked and Pierce always got the credit when they were playing good. As for Al Jefferson, i think he should give the number back to Antoine. It is kind of an unwritten rule but most rookies give the number to the veteran or the player who has played the longest, of course Walker will have to cough up some cash but that should not be a problem.


Yep. Pierce, Walker, Jefferson, Allen, West. Boston now has a nice core.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Walker back to Boston!*

Yeah, this deal is good for Boston. They were a Top Team in the East when they had Walker and Pierce together, they have great chemistry together

I guess Ainge doesent hate Walker afterall

Oh yeah, Poor Gary Payton. He just keeps getting shipped to worse teams. He won't win a title in A-Town anytime soon


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

What number will Walker wear? Jefferson has 8


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Payton didn't want to report to Boston at first, why would he report to Atlanta.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

With the Celtics and the Sixers bolstering their lineups in the last couple of days, maybe the Atlantic isn't so bad after all.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Payton didn't want to report to Boston at first, why would he report to Atlanta.


Maybe he'll get traded again, like Sheed last season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Maybe he'll get traded again, like Sheed last season.


Deadline.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

I think Ainge is trying to make the playoffs to make fans/management happy, that's what I think he's doing.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



TheATLien said:


> What would you expect for a tweener who jacks up too many threes, turns the ball too many times, and is a locker room cancer? Atlanta was lucky to get a 1st round pick out of this deal, but it is Danny Ainge.


I didn't know they got a 1st rounder out of it. I've looked on a few different sites haven't seen a pick mentioned.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



RebelSun said:


> I didn't know they got a 1st rounder out of it. I've looked on a few different sites haven't seen a pick mentioned.


AJC is reporting we get a 1st rounder out of it, either LA's or Boston's.

Last year in the Sheed trade, a pick wasn't reported in the deal but later on it was included. Who knows, if there is no pick then this deal pretty much sucks.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

Blahahahahaha @ Gary


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



TheATLien said:


> AJC is reporting we get a 1st rounder out of it, either LA's or Boston's.
> 
> Last year in the Sheed trade, a pick wasn't reported in the deal but later on it was included. Who knows, if there is no pick then this deal pretty much sucks.


I like the deal if they did get a pick. Otherwise, all they'd have to show for Antoine next year would be Yogi = uke:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

**** Yeah.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ford said the Hawks will cut Payton and he'll be free to sign with any team he wants. Hmm..Miami? Minny?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Ford said the Hawks will cut Payton and he'll be free to sign with any team he wants. Hmm..Miami? Minny?


Sounds like the Hawks were doing Walker and Payton both a favor then.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

See ya Walker. This is Josh Smith's team now. Get ready for the future.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I heard he will get waived and resign with Boston


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Boston is looking SCARY. Wow. The East. Going to be a hell of a playoff race.

Cleveland added a shooter.
Philly added another MVP candidate.
Boston added Walker, and will get GP back.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I heard he will get waived and resign with Boston


I see, so then they can throw their MLE at him. Interesting.

-Petey


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't understand this at all

I thought Payton was getting an extension, and he was happy in boston?
Why would they get Antoine Walker back? The NBA is getting ridiculous with these trades.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

wrong forum...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



Future said:


> What number will he wear? I remember someone had a picture of Antoine Walker lookin at Al Jefferson's jersey cuz he wears 8.


Here it is.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*

Wasn't ainge talking **** about walker right after he got traded a couple years ago? This is just one silly trade to me.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ESPN is confirming that Atlanta is getting a first round pick. YES!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA! Funniest trade ever?

Not just Walker going back to Boston, but GP to Atlanta?! Can you imagine seeing his face when he found out he was going to be playing for the Hawks? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA! Funniest trade ever?
> 
> Not just Walker going back to Boston, but GP to Atlanta?! Can you imagine seeing his face when he found out he was going to be playing for the Hawks? :laugh: :laugh:


Um, GP is staying in Boston. Atlanta released GP since he would never play for the Hawks. So it was basically Walker for either the Lakers or Celtics 1st rounder + veterans.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Um, GP is staying in Boston. Atlanta released GP since he would never play for the Hawks. So it was basically Walker for either the Lakers or Celtics 1st rounder + veterans.


Is it confirmed that he is released??


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Not confirmed. Just an educated assumption.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Yogi is expiring. Without a pick all Atlanta is getting from this deal is Googs for a year and half, Yogi in street clothes until season's end, and more losses this year (though I said that last year, too, before Jackson, Collier, and Crawford bscially reestablished the team to the previous success level) without a 20 PPG guy. I would say a pick HAD to be included.

Could they cut Googs, too? I might take him on the Wolves over Thomas.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I expect them to cut all 3 the players Boston traded us. And why are you saying without a pick? There was a pick included, it's official now.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Not confirmed. Just an educated assumption.


I've been hearing rumors that the Hawks will release him and then Boston will resign him


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

It seems that there is going to quite some drama here. 

Will GP even report to Atlanta? How's Boston going to repair that relationship with Walker, which ended rather ugly a couple of years ago.


----------



## Shlong (Feb 24, 2005)

Atlanta getting a first rounder & some players that will go off the books (rental players like Rasheed). Billy Knight loves doing this... :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hawks made an awesome deal. Payton still has a lot left, and should be better than whoever they play at PG now. Yogi and Googs are horrible, but the pick should be around the 15-20 range, so it's even more awesome.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Boston is looking SCARY. Wow. The East. Going to be a hell of a playoff race.
> 
> Cleveland added a shooter.
> Philly added another MVP candidate.
> Boston added Walker, and will get GP back.


Scary? Try scary bad. 'Toine is useless. He's the kind of "star" that makes your team worse. One of the worst decision makers in the NBA. This is a salary dump by Ainge, IMO.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Scary? Try scary bad. 'Toine is useless. He's the kind of "star" that makes your team worse. One of the worst decision makers in the NBA. This is a salary dump by Ainge, IMO.


Yes, it is a salary dump, but Antoine Walker isn't useless. He meshs with Pierce very well and he will give the Celtics the leader that they need. Remember the 2000 Eastern Conference Finals, Game 5, against New Jersey? Walker has the ability to motivate every player on the team, including Pierce. On the court Walker complements Pierce perfectly. Now, the Celtics have three options with Walker, Pierce, and Ricky Davis. Pierce will not be getting double teamed anymore meaning less turnovers. With Walker, you take the good with the bad. Yes, he will shoot atleast 4 threes per game, but he will also set up your offense and draw defenders away from other teammates. Also, he is a very good post player, but he just likes the three ball.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



whiterhino said:


> I'm still hoping this isn't true, I can't swallow this one....GP was going to sign a 2 year extension with us...now he'll be pissed and we have NO point guard....Antoine HATES Danny, he's not gonna stay in Boston....what the heck is this about....I think I'm going to throw up....especially since all my other Celtic brethen think this is a GOOD thing and I have no idea why they think that.....We have NO FREAKING POINT GUARD and Antoine is not staying, in fact I'm sure Danny won't want him to stay! :no:


Talk about whiny. You take the cake. Get over it, GP isn't brining anyone a title. He makes no difference being on the Celtics. Walker however works great with Pierce.

Man I can't get Eminems, Guess who's back, Guess whos back out of my head.lol


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Scary? Try scary bad. 'Toine is useless. He's the kind of "star" that makes your team worse. One of the worst decision makers in the NBA. This is a salary dump by Ainge, IMO.



If Walker had stayed with Atlanta he would be gone at the end of the season those same 3 players in the trade to Atlanta are also gone at the end of the season if trader Danny had done nothing he would be in the same situation.
The Celtics are still over the cap next season even if Walker does not stay in Boston so they don't get to dump any salary.

Do the math, the Celtics have been anything but better without Toine. They have been worse.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



Fenway said:


> Man I can't get Eminems, Guess who's back, Guess whos back out of my head.lol


Lol.... _Walkers back, tell a friend....._ :laugh:


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Rumor: Walker back?*



darknezx said:


> Lol.... _Walkers back, tell a friend....._ :laugh:


I just can't get that song out of my head.lol
I have been sitting here singing it for the last 2 hours
If not that then it is the theme to Welcome back Kotter.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone else under the impression that this Atlanta/Boston trade was a Scheme by Boston?

I believe that Ainge told Payton that they would trade him to the Hawks in order to get Antoine in return, and then practically knowing that the Hawks would cut Payton, try and get Payton back from Free Agency sometime this week

That way they only ended up trading only Yogi and Googs for Antoine. If it's true, you have to admit it's smart thinking by Danny Boy


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, it would suck if the Celtics get Payton back. That could really affect the Sixers chances of winning the Atlantic.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I heard Payton could join the Suns.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Payton should join a playoff threat like the Mavs or Suns or Heat even.


----------

